# Need to know a good car wash product



## Henryhg (Aug 17, 2013)

May someone recommend a good car wash product I could get that not too crazy. I'm looking to do a simple wash & dry on my car. 

I've use some Ice or turtle cash wash, I got from Auto-zone in the past but would like to know what others use.


----------



## mleun481 (May 24, 2012)

Take a look at Optimum No Rinse. Mix it with distilled water and you don't have to worry about water spots.


----------



## Johnz3mc (Jan 5, 2005)

Duragloss 901/902/903 and Griot's shampoo are the two I use when I do a conventional wash. Everybody has their favourites and product is highly subjective but there's no denying the gentle cleaning power of both and their super lubricity. 

The three versions of the Duragloss are their three sizes and here in Canada, the 901 is the 16 oz offering and at 6 and a half bucks, is extremely reasonable for such a quality product.

I used to use Meguiar's Gold Class but the above two far surpass the Meg's.


----------



## mleun481 (May 24, 2012)

For traditional car washes, Duragloss is good too - plus it smells like candy


----------



## crazy4trains (Mar 30, 2011)

If all you are looking for is a simple car wash and you aren't anal about it, I suggest you go to your local WallyWorld and buy any brand name car wash. You don't sound like you are into detailing so I wouldn't overthink this decision too much.

As far as the Optimum No Rinse (ONR), I wouldn't go near that stuff if I were you. I tried it. Followed the directions to the letter and ended up with scratched body panels. I even went to my local coin-op first to rinse off the heavy dirt. IMO, ONR is only good for keeping an already clean car looking clean.

My $0.02.


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

Optimum No Rinse (ONR) is excellent. I can wash my car in my garage without moving it, using soft water from inside my house, which minimizes water spots and hurrying to dry the car. I use a garden sprayer to soak the car down, never had a problem with swirling. It does work better when the car is not super dirty.


----------



## dmatre (Sep 3, 2011)

I've used ONR on my black Benz & my white BMW, without any swirls or scratches on either. It's not the product that can scratch the paint - but rather most likely some type of grit in the wash media.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## dboy11 (Mar 6, 2006)

Henryhg said:


> May someone recommend a good car wash product I could get that not too crazy. I'm looking to do a simple wash & dry on my car.
> 
> I've use some Ice or turtle cash wash, I got from Auto-zone in the past but would like to know what others use.


Poorboys World Super Slick with Wax added.

http://www.poorboysworld.com/super-slick-wax.htm


----------



## Diesel Power (Oct 2, 2010)

I like Wolfgang Auto Bathe and Chemical Guys Mr. Pink Super Suds. Better than Griot's IMO.


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## Henryhg (Aug 17, 2013)

I will definitely look into the products recommended. Thank you everyone.

I'm just going to try the product first on my mazda and if it takes off paint... Amazon has a 100% return policy


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

Griot's. I really, really want to try Duragloss, but I'm not sure if I will because I am currently so satisfied with this product. Optimum makes an excellent soap, but I much prefer this one. When I did pick up the Optimum, I literally gave away my Meg's CG. I have two foam guns, and the other one has Chemical Guys Citrus for when I want to strip wax, or work on a car that is ultra dirty. I base my preferences on lubricity and my unscientific observations on which play most nicely with the longevity of my waxes. 

I've always said that carnaubas last weeks and sealants months, but right now I'm only wearing a carnauba, it has been enough months that I honestly cannot remember the last time I waxed it, but I just sprayed some distilled on a couple of sections, the beading is still intense and super tight. 

However, I also attribute this long life to my choice of drying towels as well. Which leads me to add to the ONR discussion, yes you probably don't want to go rinseless on a very dirty car, but I bet the choice of MF towel is a big contributor to swirling for many people. 

As much as I might like any soap, I believe your wash media, and most most most most most important your drying media, are 100x more important for being swirl free. Now if it's for the longevity of the wax as well, then importance evens out a little more for me. My drying towel of choice is the Dry Me Crazys, German made. (Wash your drying towels only by themselves- or you will kill their effectiveness with residues otherwise.)


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

^ Yes, good wash media w/ lots of rinsing, good towels w/ lots of changing, and a light touch with both.


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't know about ONR, but I use DP no Rinse, half the price of ONR and it works great.


----------



## chet31 (Jun 13, 2009)

Out of curiousity, AutoGeek, ONR $19.99, DP $17.99, both 32 oz.


----------



## Henryhg (Aug 17, 2013)

I saw this other video on this the forum where someone used a sonax multi star before the optimum no rinse. Which one is better for removing dirt?


----------



## 335i Driver (Nov 29, 2006)

chet31 said:


> Out of curiousity, AutoGeek, ONR $19.99, DP $17.99, both 32 oz.


At the time I bought, they had the gallon of DP on sale and it was about half ONR. Sorry that's no longer the case.


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I like Blackfire. Works great. N4S


----------



## ImpressiveWrap (Oct 8, 2013)

I usually use Chemical Guys Maxi Suds II in pink and also their REVive Glaze! it works wonders!!


----------



## jayb328i (Aug 4, 2013)

WATER.
I have used it exclusively for the life of my E30 and now my E46 (2000). People are amazed how great the finish is, and ask what I use. 
Of course, those who are believers in using something, will never give up that belief.


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

Griots and Dodo juice basics of bling


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

No one mentioned a detailer or other spray when drying off their car. I have been using a Meg's detailer every time I dry my car. Not Sure if that is a good idea or not. I don't have time to wax my cars but maybe once a year.


----------



## Ilovemycar (Feb 19, 2010)

BigDeep1 said:


> No one mentioned a detailer or other spray when drying off their car. I have been using a Meg's detailer every time I dry my car. Not Sure if that is a good idea or not. I don't have time to wax my cars but maybe once a year.


Trust your instinct, if it seems like it's helping, it probably is. I used to use a drying lube (ONR) until I discovered Dry Me Crazys, and now I no longer feel the need to. No one answer here. Once nice thing about ONR I suppose is that it is incidentally an extra round of cleaning in a way, if unnecessary. ONR also is a water softener, so I suppose it might help avoid the forming of water spotting during the dry process. I'm not sure to what extents a typical QD would be similar, probably a little bit, but I'm not sure.


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

crazy4trains said:


> If all you are looking for is a simple car wash and you aren't anal about it, I suggest you go to your local WallyWorld and buy any brand name car wash. You don't sound like you are into detailing so I wouldn't overthink this decision too much.
> 
> As far as the Optimum No Rinse (ONR), I wouldn't go near that stuff if I were you. I tried it. Followed the directions to the letter and ended up with scratched body panels. I even went to my local coin-op first to rinse off the heavy dirt. IMO, ONR is only good for keeping an already clean car looking clean.
> 
> My $0.02.


Did you ever explore as to what went wrong? Most people seem to think ONR works perfect. What towel did you use for the process?

Also, anyone try the Mother's Caranuba wash and wax - car wash liquid? I currently use that and really like the results.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

> I don't have time to wax my cars but maybe once a year.


Not sure why you only have time for once a year. It really does not have to be an all day project. You obviously care for your car and how it looks or you would not be posting on this forum. It does not have to take too long or be overly complex. I can wash and give my car a quick coat of sealant in under an hour. For me it is existential - like the wise old man said "wax on, wax off". I enjoy getting away and just spending some quite time in the garage. Relax and enjoy.


----------



## KSlay (Dec 3, 2013)

Your best bet is to go to a local auto store and just buy some car wash soap and wash your car the old school known way. 
Look you didn't cut any corners when you bought a BMW, so don't cut corners when caring for it. The non-rinse car soap is going to catch up to you in the end. 
Stick to the basics and you'll be fine...


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

CGP said:


> Not sure why you only have time for once a year. It really does not have to be an all day project. You obviously care for your car and how it looks or you would not be posting on this forum. It does not have to take too long or be overly complex. I can wash and give my car a quick coat of sealant in under an hour. For me it is existential - like the wise old man said "wax on, wax off". I enjoy getting away and just spending some quite time in the garage. Relax and enjoy.


I fully agree that maintaining and being meticulous with keeping her clean is truly a joy and reward. An average wash and dry (exterior only) takes me about 2 hours. With that being said, I am almost nervous about the time and effort it would take to wax. I understand that a propely waxed car is easier to maintain on a daily basis.

I just need to commit to a system and pull the trigger. I look forward in getting over this fear of waxing and sealing my car.


----------



## CGP (Sep 18, 2013)

Up to you of course but you do not have to wax and apply a sealant. Just apply a sealant, looks as good or better IMO and takes less than half the time. I never apply a wax.


----------



## BigDeep1 (May 20, 2012)

CGP said:


> Up to you of course but you do not have to wax and apply a sealant. Just apply a sealant, looks as good or better IMO and takes less than half the time. I never apply a wax.


Sorry, I did not intend to say "wax and seal". I should have said clay and seal .

Guys, I really appreciate all the advice and help.


----------



## E10 (Dec 14, 2013)

KSlay said:


> Your best bet is to go to a local auto store and just buy some car wash soap and wash your car the old school known way.
> Look you didn't cut any corners when you bought a BMW, so don't cut corners when caring for it. The non-rinse car soap is going to catch up to you in the end.
> Stick to the basics and you'll be fine...
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


sounds about right.


----------



## aiwapro (Apr 18, 2006)

BigDeep1 said:


> Did you ever explore as to what went wrong? Most people seem to think ONR works perfect. What towel did you use for the process?
> 
> Also, anyone try the Mother's Caranuba wash and wax - car wash liquid? I currently use that and really like the results.


I use the Mother's California Gold Wash liquid, but had not tried the Wash and Wax liquid. I actually came here searching for that exact topic, whether to use a wash and wax solution in one, or just a wash, and occasional wax?


----------

